# How to up the sexy factor



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm in my 40's, been separated for a year. And honestly, I feel blah. I've never been great at makeup or fashion. The guy I've been hanging around likes sexy. I want to give him sexy. I want to FEEL sexy. But I'm lost about how to go about it. Go ahead, throw me your best tips and let's see if we can teach this not-so-old gal some new tricks.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Girl, go on and get sexy for that man! 
But I'm skerrrred.

It's a very fine line between sexy and slu-tty when you don't know what either of the two are. I mean tight-fitting might be sexy, but tight-fitting and up your butt is slu-tty. So, post a link or two of some clothes or models to give us an idea of what you think sexy might be. Or, has he given you an idea of what he considers sexy? Is he referring to clothes as in daily outfits or is he talking about lingerie?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I think this is sexy. And maybe an inch or two shorter.

But this is slu-tty.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

BecauseICan said:


> I'm in my 40's, been separated for a year. And honestly, I feel blah. I've never been great at makeup or fashion. The guy I've been hanging around likes sexy. I want to give him sexy. I want to FEEL sexy. But I'm lost about how to go about it. Go ahead, throw me your best tips and let's see if we can teach this not-so-old gal some new tricks.


Do you have sexy underwear and sexy teddies and stuff like that? Those are easy to start with if you don’t. Definitely throw out any underwear or bras that are old and tattered.

Do you have some sexy girlfriends you could ask for advice? Someone who knows your wardrobe. 

Also not really directly related, but watching old episodes of What Not to Wear would be helpful. The hosts talk about always looking your best, and that also ends up being your sexiest as well. They talk about several things on all the episodes, so it doesn’t really matter which episodes you pick, just watch at least 3 or 4 of them and it will start to sink in.

The show hasn’t been on for awhile so some of the fashion and hair/make up advice is out of date now, but the points the hosts make are the same.

https://vimeo.com/79581258

How is your posture? During the day, if you catch yourself having bad posture, remind yourself to stand up straight and square your shoulders. Boobs out, chin up! 

Take a salsa class. You won’t learn how to be sexy but it might make you feel sexy and then your body may want to move on it’s own to the fun Latin beats.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

The best way to look sexy is to feel sexy. To feel sexy you need to be confident and assertive. It works the same for men. If you are not comfortable in your own skin, you will never be confident. So get the body you imagine your self having-work out, lose weight, firm up. If you don't know what you want you can never be assertive - so figure out what you want and then do not be afraid to go out an get it. The rest? Clothes and make up? They are only props, but in the end it all comes down to you.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think that if your confident and actively enjoying sex that’s sexy. You need to feel empowered and take control of your pleasure. Sexy is an attitude not an outfit in my opinion. 
When he comes over be wearing a short skirt with no underwear and have him go down on you in the kitchen. 
Have him join you in the shower. 
I think men love to see you loving sex. Be expressive.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> I think that if your confident and actively enjoying sex that’s sexy. You need to feel empowered and take control of your pleasure. Sexy is an attitude not an outfit in my opinion.
> When he comes over be wearing a short skirt with no underwear and have him go down on you in the kitchen.
> Have him join you in the shower.
> I think men love to see you loving sex. Be expressive.


This man agrees completely with what this woman just said.

The last two sentences are especially key.

It seems to methat, based on your BJ thread, you already have the right attitude and are, at least in part, trying to Express it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> This man agrees completely with what this woman just said.
> 
> The last two sentences are especially key.
> 
> It seems to methat, based on your BJ thread, you already have the right attitude and are, at least in part, trying to Express it.




Yea sexually I’m good in relationships. Emotionally I’m cray apparently


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> Yea sexually I’m good in relationships. Emotionally I’m cray apparently


LOL

FTR, though, I meant to direct my last statement toward @BecauseICan in reference to how she wants show her expressiveness while giving oral as she described in her other thread.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

StarFires said:


> I think this is sexy. And maybe an inch or two shorter.
> But this is slu-tty.


Your sexy pic isn't showing for me but looking at the ****ty pic I'd have to say that yes, he would like ****ty. 🤣


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> BecauseICan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in my 40's, been separated for a year. And honestly, I feel blah. I've never been great at makeup or fashion. The guy I've been hanging around likes sexy. I want to give him sexy. I want to FEEL sexy. But I'm lost about how to go about it. Go ahead, throw me your best tips and let's see if we can teach this not-so-old gal some new tricks.
> ...


Good advice! I could definitely stand to get rid of some older bras and panties to make room for new, sexier ones. I'll do that next weekend when I have a chance to shop. As far as friends, not really. We're all pretty plain Jane and simple.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Ynot said:


> The best way to look sexy is to feel sexy. To feel sexy you need to be confident and assertive. It works the same for men. If you are not comfortable in your own skin, you will never be confident. So get the body you imagine your self having-work out, lose weight, firm up. If you don't know what you want you can never be assertive - so figure out what you want and then do not be afraid to go out an get it. The rest? Clothes and make up? They are only props, but in the end it all comes down to you.


Working on this! Getting into better shape. Confidence has never been a quality of mine so it's going to be a learning curve.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with ****ty. 

I hate it when people judge.

They have feelings to you know.

Besides its probably a disease and they can't help it.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I think that if your confident and actively enjoying sex that’s sexy. You need to feel empowered and take control of your pleasure. Sexy is an attitude not an outfit in my opinion.
> When he comes over be wearing a short skirt with no underwear and have him go down on you in the kitchen.
> Have him join you in the shower.
> I think men love to see you loving sex. Be expressive.


Once we're naked I'm not shy at all. He has no doubt I love having sex, that I'm sure of. But I know dressing sexy beforehand, especially when we go out, would rev him up and he would really enjoy it. But I tend to wear jeans. Everywhere.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

BecauseICan said:


> Once we're naked I'm not shy at all. He has no doubt I love having sex, that I'm sure of. But I know dressing sexy beforehand, especially when we go out, would rev him up and he would really enjoy it. But I tend to wear jeans. Everywhere.


Properly fitting Jean's can be very sexy... especially when paired with an equally nice fitting top.

Then there's a little glance here, a hand on the knee in the car or bare foot under the table there. So many little, seemingly inconsequential things that subtly build tension. My wife also isn't full of sexual confidence on a regular basis, but when she's feeling frisky, she sure knows how to bring out the be(a)st in me.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

BecauseICan said:


> Once we're naked I'm not shy at all. He has no doubt I love having sex, that I'm sure of. But I know dressing sexy beforehand, especially when we go out, would rev him up and he would really enjoy it. But I tend to wear jeans. Everywhere.


The next time you're wearing jeans and might feel a little selfconscious knowing he'd rather you were dressed more sexy, just tell him you're commando (and actually be commando). That'll sexy up even the rattiest pair blue jeans. lol


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

BecauseICan said:


> Once we're naked I'm not shy at all. He has no doubt I love having sex, that I'm sure of. But I know dressing sexy beforehand, especially when we go out, would rev him up and he would really enjoy it. But I tend to wear jeans. Everywhere.


For me, a girl's sexiness and desirability has never depended on her "outer" layer of clothing. I actually prefer simple and plain outer layers. It makes her look more... homey. Investing heavily in your underwear, and getting in killer shape, is my advice. Every guy has their preferred type of panties on their woman, but I think less coverage can be universally agreed upon by men everywhere as being superior. Whether that be cheekies, thongs, or t/g-strings.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

The clothes thing is strange to me in terms of dressing "sexy." For example, a hot little dress is nice and all, but man scrubs turn me on too. Scrubs turns a 6 into a 7 and so on. At least for me anyway. They aren't tight fitting or revealing at all either, obviously. 

Already mentioned, but its all about confidence and playfulness for me. Its in the smile and the eyes. There's really not an attempt at sexy that becomes sexy either. Its like when someone tries to look or act cool, you end up with the opposite effect. You just look like a dork. When girls are trying to look sexy, it looks corny to me. The stupid little faces they put on lol, disingenuous movements and winks and smiles and stuff. That stuff takes a 7 and turns you into a 6. Ymmv. 

Women always say they are attracted to confidence. Its the same for men. Just be cautious as there is a fine line between playfully confident (sexy) and arrogantly conceited (is there a female version of DB?)


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Just do it!!!! My beau is not into under garments but he likes exterior attire. This summer I dressed in a simple sun dress that showed some cleavage and oh my word, he could not keep his head clear from his thoughts. So put on those fun sexy items and flaunt it, enjoy it, wear it with confidence (even if you have to fake it) and just love the feedback!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StarFires said:


> I think this is sexy. And maybe an inch or two shorter.
> But this is slu-tty.


Uhhhh.....

Your sexy picture won't load but the other one....

That is very sexy.

Motor running immediately sexy.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

A sexually confident flirty woman dressed in a potato sack is more appealing than a shy no confidence woman dressed in the best outfit ever produced by Victoria Secret.

Outside of that you can also try a subscription at Adoreme.com

Best luck !


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

BecauseICan said:


> Once we're naked I'm not shy at all. He has no doubt I love having sex, that I'm sure of. But I know dressing sexy beforehand, especially when we go out, would rev him up and he would really enjoy it. But I tend to wear jeans. Everywhere.


 That is an art I've perfected.

A shorter shirt (not mini, just shorter than knee-length) and high heeled boots are always appreciated. A form-fitting light summer dress (not _too_ short but fairly short) with no panties will get ya pretty much anything you want - and you get extra points if you also aren't wearing a bra (but DO make sure the restaurant or club isn't too cold or you will suffer greatly, trust me). You can never go wrong with heels - *ever* (unless he's a rare breed that doesn't like heels but I have yet to meet one who doesn't) and if you're petite like me, they're a necessity. Heels make you feel feminine and much more alluring. Sneakers? Not so much.

Another tip: get a fabulous bra and pantie set for underneath whatever it is you're wearing. It's a very nice surprise that they weren't anticipating and they love little surprises like that. Besides, once it's off, you can use your bra to tie his hands behind his head while you're sitting on his lap facing him on the couch (or wherever you may be at the moment). They usually aren't anticipating that, either.

Just a couple tips from my fully loaded arsenal, but I need to go houseclean now. Well, I can't be a vixen 24/7, you know. :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> That is an art I've perfected.
> 
> A shorter shirt (not mini, just shorter than knee-length) and high heeled boots are always appreciated.


Well put. My wife is 5'0" and looks fantastic in this setup. A staple of hers for our date nights......and yes always appreciated.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

ultimately, there's no wrong answer here, so long as you know what he likes or are willing to try things and see what he likes. Here's a tale of two women from the past.

Girl 1: Always loved to be naked around the house when she was in the mood or dressed in some sort of lingerie type stuff - didn't care if anyone could see her in the window, outside in the back yard, etc. When she was feeling sexy, she enjoyed just flaunting it around and seeing how long we both could handle it before giving in. She didn't much like to wear dresses or get dolled up. She also had a particular shade of lipstick she referred to as "smeared on your ****" lipstick because that's how it looked best. That's not to say she couldn't also make herself look really sexy. She could take that lipstick, braid her hair in a certain way, and wear a good set of jeans, Chuck Taylors and a either a well fitting long sleeve shirt or little spaghetti strapped sleeveless top and look completely outstanding.

Girl 2: Liked getting dolled up - heels, dress, etc. Liked to look elegant. But, when out and about and feeling sexy and looking good was a bit of an exhibitionist and play around/flirt in public. Loved going out without panties, for example - or giving them to me int he middle of date night. Well, loved going out and making sure I knew she didn't have panties, not that she enjoyed going out without them. It essentially turns into an entire night of foreplay. I once asked her if it bugged her that other people got a look at the goods outside of the intended audience and the answer was "not really, I mean, I don't go out of my way to let anyone get a peek, but if I'm trying to make sure you get a peek and someone else sees, it doesn't bug me. Only people getting a touch are you and me anyway"

So, ask me to pick between the two? No way. Loved them both. for a guy, sexy is what makes you feel sexy and how you carry yourself - and we're just happy to participate in the process.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Uhhhh.....
> 
> Your sexy picture won't load but the other one....
> 
> ...


The first link didn’t work for me either.

The second link....oh boy. Conan, I get it. Very sexy and motor running immediately.

But this dress is also just horrible, poorly made, and not appropriate for literally anything. The model has a banging body and she’s of course going to make any sack of badly man made materials look great. But that dress should not even be made. It’s just horrible.

There are lots of dresses or skirt top combos that show just as much or more skin and are sexier in every way. You could even make approximately the same dress with better material and different shoulders and come out 1,000 percent better.

That’s why, I think, StarFires called this one ****ty. I’m not sure I would use that word but certainly would say no woman I know should ever wear it.

But women know a dress like that is going to make lots of motors run. It’s cool, she’s working it. :grin2:

Here is a very sexy and revealing dress that also is not appropriate for much other than a night out on the town, but it is not nasty looking. It is still cheap fabric but it does have a bit of fashion rather than non-fashion. 

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...Women/Clothing/Dresses/Night Out&color=silver


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

BecauseICan said:


> Once we're naked I'm not shy at all. He has no doubt I love having sex, that I'm sure of. But I know dressing sexy beforehand, especially when we go out, would rev him up and he would really enjoy it. But I tend to wear jeans. Everywhere.


I am a jeans girl too, and jeans can be super sexy. You have to find the right fit and style that makes your butt look awesome... add some boots.. a lacy or blingy top... you're good to go! I like Silver brand jeans, I have also found that Rock Revival and Cruel Girl brands make your butt look AMAZING.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

StarFires said:


> The next time you're wearing jeans and might feel a little selfconscious knowing he'd rather you were dressed more sexy, just tell him you're commando (and actually be commando). That'll sexy up even the rattiest pair blue jeans. lol


Technical question...how do you do this without getting rubbed raw (not in a good way) by the 4 way seam in the crotch of your jeans?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Technical question...how do you do this without getting rubbed raw (not in a good way) by the 4 way seam in the crotch of your jeans?


Good question!!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

As far as looks go, I do not think anything is sexier than pair of tight jeans, a form fitting tee shirt, some tennis shoes and hair pulled back in a baseball cap. Personally I could not care any less about eye liner, lip gloss, fancy hair dos and other things like that which just scream of high maintenance. I much prefer simple to glamourous.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> The first link didn’t work for me either.
> 
> The second link....oh boy. Conan, I get it. Very sexy and motor running immediately.
> 
> ...


Yup. Once I put my tongue back in my head I realize the dress is crap and it was the model and her poise that made the shot.

I was able to go to your link but unfortunately the picture didn't manifest.

I was looking forward to drooling on my man bib some more!:grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Yup. Once I put my tongue back in my head I realize the dress is crap and it was the model and her poise that made the shot.
> 
> I was able to go to your link but unfortunately the picture didn't manifest.
> 
> I was looking forward to drooling on my man bib some more!:grin2:


Hmmm....weird. It opens for me.

Try this one: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...t_p&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=QKfOgZNb5HA


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Hmmm....weird. It opens for me.
> 
> Try this one: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...t_p&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=QKfOgZNb5HA


frick frick frick
Sold out.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

As to being sexy.......a man's biggest sex organ is not between his legs, it is between his ears. Sexy is a state of mind that you create with your chosen man. It can be real or even an illusion.

To really be sexy for someone you need to understand their mind, their fantasies, their desires AND THEIR FEARS.

Some men desire "eye candy" because they want to be admired by other men. Some men have fantasies they will only share with someone they feel safe with and if you indulge them, you will be incredibly sexy to them. 

The point is if you want to up your sexy rating, talk to the man and learn more about him. On tip that was provided by a sex therapist is to ask your partner to tell you about the most erotic experiences of their life. Once you learn was some of them are, (if you can do this) thank him for being brave and sharing it with you, tell them you will not judge them for it nor will you ever use it against them. Tell them that some of them sound like they would be fun to try some weekend. If any require "things" whether it is undergarments, costumes, toys, whips, chains, ropes, etc. ask if the two of you can shop for them together or if he would rather you surprised him on a given weekend. 

You might be surprised at how "vanilla" most men's most erotic experiences really are. Garter belts & nylons, pearl necklace, BJ's, marking his body with lipstick kisses, flashing in a semi-private, semi-public place, 

If it is something that turns you off, see if you can't figure out some way of "roll playing it or something close." Let's say he says he wants a 3-some and that is not something you can do. Can you dress up go out on a date, bring him home, tell him you have arranged for a girlfriend to join you in bed to give him a BJ and then pull out a FleshLight mouth-shaped masturbation toy? Give the toy a name (say Jane) and say that Jane really wants to give him a BJ, and you really want to watch her do it and hold him when he cums. The point is you don't need to do anything you don't want to do, but there may be ways of giving him the illusion (brain is the biggest sex organ and it is easily tricked) of what he fantasizes about.

Let's say he wants to have sex in the backseat of a car and you would not feel comfortable doing that in a public place. Put up towels/sheets on the windows of a closed garage, make sure the garage door is closed (and all doors locked) and go at it in the back seat of the car parked inside a garage, while you tell him how beautiful the stars are and how you see headlights and are afraid of being caught. Create an illusion that can get his mind off and you will up your sexy number.

Another way to be "sexy" is to be sexually unpredictable. You can take a pole dancing class, strip tease class, belly dancing class, etc. at a woman's group, where even shy women can learn some skills. You can sign up for taking massage training. You can surprise him by saying you have a new hobby and would like to practice it on him some weekend. He will not be sure who you are with your new talent and curious about what you might do. 

Good luck, push yourself, communicate and by all means have fun and play.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I've taken belly dancing. It's fun and good exercise. 


Another idea:
Rouge your nipples and wear white, thin top...


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> That is an art I've perfected.
> 
> A shorter shirt (not mini, just shorter than knee-length) and high heeled boots are always appreciated. A form-fitting light summer dress (not _too_ short but fairly short) with no panties will get ya pretty much anything you want - and you get extra points if you also aren't wearing a bra (but DO make sure the restaurant or club isn't too cold or you will suffer greatly, trust me). You can never go wrong with heels - *ever* (unless he's a rare breed that doesn't like heels but I have yet to meet one who doesn't) and if you're petite like me, they're a necessity. Heels make you feel feminine and much more alluring. Sneakers? Not so much.
> 
> ...


I would like to consider that look in greater detail........please send me numerous pictures of such for further study.......


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What people think is sexy varies a lot. Often self confidence and *feeling* sexy it a big plus. Usually showing a lot of skin is a big plus, but beyond that - it varies so you have to get some feedback from him. Many people like different things at different times. 

There is casual / accidentally sexy - the thin T-shirt that is just a little to short to wear as a nightie. 

There frilly lacy stuff that it partially see-through.

There are things with black straps etc. 

For some people tight riding pants and and a ridging crop is sexy.....


With a good partner this should be a fun game, not a chore. Just agree that the rules are that he gets to remove any piece of clothing he doesn't like.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yoga pants.
That’s all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Yoga pants.
> That’s all I have to say on the subject.


Or the Portland variation.....PJ pants.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Or the Portland variation.....PJ pants.


There is no comparison.
When I was dating my wife she ran a gym.When her shift would finish she would come over to my house.I would usually want to go out somewhere but if she was in yoga pants then all plans were canceled.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> There is no comparison.
> When I was dating my wife she ran a gym.When her shift would finish she would come over to my house.I would usually want to go out somewhere but if she was in yoga pants then all plans were canceled.


Yes we wear the kind you are talking about here, too (my ex-h didn't let me wear them out of the house). But we also have our Portland version. :laugh:


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes we wear the kind you are talking about here, too (my ex-h didn't let me wear them out of the house). But we also have our Portland version. :laugh:


.....what, hemp?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> .....what, hemp?


Or the Portland variation (on yoga pants).....*PJ pants.
*


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Wearing one of his dress shirts (only buttoned up part way if even buttoned at all) and nothing else...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Hmmm....weird. It opens for me.
> 
> Try this one: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...t_p&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=QKfOgZNb5HA


Very nice. I had to load it on my laptop.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Wearing one of his dress shirts (only buttoned up part way if even buttoned at all) and nothing else...


I’ve tried this several times, but his shirts are just tooooo big for this to look sexy on me. I’m petite, have short arms and a small waist....the width of his shirt and length of the sleeves take away all the sexy and now it looks like a clown suit.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

All of these responses were very helpful! I ordered some cage panties (although honestly they're for me, I've been wanting a pair), got some new yoga pants since mine were all getting stretched out, and this dress. Now all I need is a pair of boots to wear with it. Now to see if I have the courage to put it on AND leave the house!
www.wish.com/share/9192cfrbzo


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

BecauseICan said:


> All of these responses were very helpful! I ordered some cage panties (although honestly they're for me, I've been wanting a pair), got some new yoga pants since mine were all getting stretched out, and this dress. Now all I need is a pair of boots to wear with it. Now to see if I have the courage to put it on AND leave the house!
> www.wish.com/share/9192cfrbzo


It wouldn’t open for me but I trust you found a cute dress! Put it on and walk around in front of the mirror a lot before you go outside.

Also, did you watch any of What Not to Wear? There are a lot of women who feel awkward in something “sexy” and the hosts help talk them through it. It is almost always because of some past fear or insecurity, and they now associate looking sexy with feeling like a fraud (or not authentic, because they sincerely don’t see themselves as sexy). There are tears on almost every episode. I linked one episode at the beginning of the thread. I hope you watch some. It’s very helpful.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Uhhhh.....
> 
> Your sexy picture won't load but the other one....
> 
> ...



Conan, you rotten scoundrel. lol
This is just for you.

Sexy Dress. 
Tell me if you like this one. It needs to be shorter, just not up the butt.
I like that it's peek-a-boo.

I fixed the original link.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.cavenders.com/western/women


If your a cowgirl !!


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

BecauseICan, I am a touch guy so texture like your smoother fabrics (soft not lacy) works best for me. Another thing that matters way more than clothing is muscle tone, a woman with some muscle, doesn't have to be a lot, turns me on.

For a while I was reading a dating forum just to try to understand women. They were talking about what to wear on dates, this shoe, that scarf, and the little black dress stuff. I am thinking a warm smile and more about what they had in common with the guy they were dating was so much important than the type of shoe or dress/pants she was wearing.

I think your body image is good so that might count more than your perception of clothing importance as long as what you wear is in good condition.

Like Young at Heart said, ask your BF what he sees as high class or turn on clothing. Some guys like class more than sexy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StarFires said:


> Conan, you rotten scoundrel. lol
> This is just for you.
> 
> Sexy Dress.
> ...


Very hot! Even without being shorter. Lovely as well.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Crap! I clicked the link to the sexy picture and now I get FB ads for that dress. Big Data is everywhere and they know everything!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Ynot said:


> Crap! I clicked the link to the sexy picture and now I get FB ads for that dress. Big Data is everywhere and they know everything!


Same here--relentlessly... Be aware..


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I wonder if I said this already. For ME, how sexy I look seems to be related to how sexy I FEEL. SO the dress, makeup (light) and whatever has to make me feel good or I will look like the new kid coming in in the middle of the school year, all awkward. Try your dress on and see how you feel.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

As another noted, classiness of the outfit makes a big difference to/for me. Jeans and yoga pants to me are casual fare and I don't jump straight to sexy when I see women in them. I may admire and think they have a great body but I usually don't think wow she's sexy. A skirt / dress and heels says "dressed up" to me and trying, which to me shows some confidence and willingness to be looked at/seen as a sexy woman. As mentioned attitude is a huge influence.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...Women/Clothing/Dresses/Night Out&color=silver


If you’re going for sexy, and you like wearing that kind of dress, that will do it. Not that he will be noticing your feet very much in that dress, but my tip would be if you wear those heels, make sure the feet are in shape. That may seem like a small item, but in that outfit, there’s going to be a head to toe look, even if it’s quick. I’ve seen women dressed to kill, and their feet look like they’ve hiked barefoot through desert, Rocky Mountains, and swamp, and then just slipped on some heels.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

southbound said:


> If you’re going for sexy, and you like wearing that kind of dress, that will do it. Not that he will be noticing your feet very much in that dress, but my tip would be if you wear those heels, make sure the feet are in shape. That may seem like a small item, but in that outfit, there’s going to be a head to toe look, even if it’s quick. I’ve seen women dressed to kill, and their feet look like they’ve hiked barefoot through desert, Rocky Mountains, and swamp, and then just slipped on some heels.


I'm a regular pedi kind of gal. :wink2:

Also my feet are sexy AF.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> southbound said:
> 
> 
> > If you’re going for sexy, and you like wearing that kind of dress, that will do it. Not that he will be noticing your feet very much in that dress, but my tip would be if you wear those heels, make sure the feet are in shape. That may seem like a small item, but in that outfit, there’s going to be a head to toe look, even if it’s quick. I’ve seen women dressed to kill, and their feet look like they’ve hiked barefoot through desert, Rocky Mountains, and swamp, and then just slipped on some heels.
> ...


Sounds good. Women’s feet can be an unusual topic sometimes. Some people act as though feet don’t matter at all to appearance, some act like even the mention of feet is strange, and then there is the fetish crowd. 

Regardless of one’s view, nice, feminine feet have to be a huge positive step above 
feet that look like animal paws.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

@NobodySpecial I can’t remember which thread you showed us a gold dress you got for a special weekend (maybe this one?) 

How did the dress work out? Did it fit well, did he like it? Need the update!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> @NobodySpecial I can’t remember which thread you showed us a gold dress you got for a special weekend (maybe this one?)
> 
> How did the dress work out? Did it fit well, did he like it? Need the update!


lol. Downside to sexing it up all the time. It is not that special when I do. He liked it. He liked another one better. This is actually a very, very good thing. Since now I have a sexy dress which is, as yet, unworn. With sexy shoes to match! I see another hot date in our future!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> lol. Downside to sexing it up all the time. It is not that special when I do. He liked it. He liked another one better. This is actually a very, very good thing. Since now I have a sexy dress which is, as yet, unworn. With sexy shoes to match! I see another hot date in our future!


All additions to the sex closet are a good thing! :grin2:

I love sexy clothes. Hoping to get to wear some soon.....


----------

